# South Bend 13" lathe horse power?



## chucksterock (Mar 19, 2017)

I am looking for a South Bend 13" lathe and am currently trying to do my research to figure the good, the bad and the ugly about what's out there. One had the three phase motor changed out to single phase. It's listed as a 1 HP motor. That's when i realized I didn't know what size motor was standard or recommended for a 13" lathe. What's the answer? Side note I already have a rotary phase converter good to up to 3 hp so that isn't an issue.


----------



## 7635tools (Mar 19, 2017)

My 13" south bend has 
1.5 hp 3 ph motor. It is the original motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jschance (Apr 18, 2017)

Same on my 13" SB.  Built Aug 12, 1966.  13x5 flame hardened bed.  1 1/2 hp 3 phase 60 cycle 230 volt 1800 rpm motor.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 18, 2017)

Must remember tho , the older motors hp was probably more like three hp.  Compared to the 1 1/2 HP newer motors. Or at least they seem to be.


----------

